

.info is the 4th most popular root domain in the US - natefriedman
http://natereport.com/2013/10/info-is-the-4th-most-popular-root-domain-in-the-us/

======
TomGullen
Here's the list I think: [https://www.quantcast.com/top-
sites](https://www.quantcast.com/top-sites)

~~~
duskwuff
The first .info domain on that list is terere.info at position #1833, and
which doesn't appear to even have anything on it. (Possibly it's an ad server
or analytics domain.) Next one past that is helprx.info at #1926.

Point is, .info is a _very distant_ fourth to .com, .net, and .org.

------
chc
Surely this just speaks to the productivity of spammers.

~~~
vezzy-fnord
Or perhaps also because the .info TLD is frequently purchased as an
alternative to the major three because of its relatively lower price and its
rather generic purpose?

I don't know about the USA in particular, but this holds true for Europe.

~~~
natefriedman
I also looked at Alexa's ranking which has global scope and the prevalence of
.info was pretty much the same as US (see
[http://natereport.com/2013/10/top-20-global-
tlds/](http://natereport.com/2013/10/top-20-global-tlds/)). Global prevalence
1.17% vs 1.18% in the US.

